# Really F****d off with TRIPLE 8



## Chazybabe (Jul 14, 2008)

Bought over £40 worth of shopping online for a beardie dragon i hope to get (ready had most my stuff just needed a few extras). 

Last week sometime a box full of stuff arrives.. Get it most of it out and all seems fine till i get to the cricket keeper which had been placed in the corner of a cardbox with hardly any padding around it..surprisingly enough it was smashed..

So i sent it back and waiting to see what the new one that im waiting for will come like!

As today the rest of my stuff i ordered that was advertised on their website but didnt know when it would be in stock!! Came today (dont shoot me down!) which was a couple of bags of sand and a grapevine branch..In same box with just paperthin pieces of corragated cardboard around it! 

So the sand bags had been peirced by the branch and had got all in the grooves and the inside of the corragated and there was only half the original amount of sand from each bag left in the bags! And the branch was snapped! Now have fine sand all throughout the house! And all over the laminate floorin which made me loose my grip and smash my toe into a cabinet!

What annoys aswell.. that when i placed my order online it took them a week later to process it because they had been waiting to see if stock turned up BUT i didnt know that so i get a phone call and need to go through all my details again because the site can only keep them for 7days! At time was camping and had to go through my parents who dont understand things like internet shopping!


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

I hate when thngs like that happen - but can I also say - the flashing image on your sig makes me feel sick


----------



## Chazybabe (Jul 14, 2008)

Sigg gone now =)


----------



## Chazybabe (Jul 14, 2008)

Anyone else had this problem?


----------



## el_phantasmo (Jan 30, 2008)

Can't say I know of anyone that has, reckon they must just have the YTS kids in the warehouse packing the stuff by the sounds of it! :bash:


----------



## dave28 (Jun 19, 2008)

*re*

iv seen the site but never brought anything off them tho. i used a different site, and had no problems infact got a bargain from it as they sent the same order twice, over a period of a week and only got charged once as they obviously made a boo boo so got 2 humidity control 2 units for the price of 1 which is coming in very handy as the 1 already in operation controls the fogger in our croc viv to keep the humidity up, and the other1 thats still in its box might become operational today to give better air circulation as hoping to get 2 little fans to connect to it. but back to your point tho they should of packaged your delivery better as we all know parcels get thrown about during transit even by the courier staff when loading lrry/van just gets chucked in any old how, i know ive seen it when i was temping at parcel force a few years ago now even if it sais fragile wouldnt make a difference, all the staff are worried about is getting there vehicle loaded as quick as possible and then drive like a bat out of hell throwing there load all over the place in process to get them delivered as they have targets to reach.


----------



## the-tick (Nov 27, 2006)

I've used them once but no probs, then again I didn't get anything delicate so lucky that way I guess


----------



## Chazybabe (Jul 14, 2008)

I mean they were good and helpful when i emailed them about the broken criket keeper.. but i thought they might have learned by the time they had to send me sand and a branch..never mind iv just leanrt not to order things like san online! But i wasnt up for paying almost £20 for the small lees criket keeper at my local garden centre!! Much rather the £5.75 off there site but i guess if you buy things cheap an easy you have to expect things to go wrong for taking the easy option! I was just so angry this morning by being woken up at half 8 by the delivery then leaving a trail of sand through the house and finding away of getting it out the bottom of the huge box where it was all under the folds and coming out the corners and then tranfering it to something.. and finding the branch having snapped and smacking my toe one as slipped on sand! Not a good start! LOL


----------



## dave28 (Jun 19, 2008)

These things happen unfortunatly sweetheart


----------



## fantapants (Jan 4, 2008)

i have never had any problems with 888. they offer a great service but things DO go wrong occasionally wether its a shop purchase or on line. cest la vie.


----------



## milly (Dec 25, 2007)

nothing can run smoothly all of the time, i have never had a problem with them and i order from them quite alot, however i did have the out of stock thing but that never really bothered me.


----------



## doomed_angel (May 9, 2008)

i've had a few probs with them but nothing serious.

the first 3 orders i did with them, the boxes were SERIOUSLY damaged (i mean like half the stuff hanging out. this has misteriously stopped since i sent them an email complaining (which they didnt reply to.)

i've also noticed they always seem to have a lot of stuff out of stock. i had an order come to today and for the first time ever, nothing was out of stock! woooo

i do think online shops are much of a muchness though, i've had serious problems with livefood uk but some people swear by them.


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

Chazybabe said:


> Anyone else had this problem?


 i had a bag a crickets turn up dead


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

i dont like them lol they dont take paypal


----------



## Starshine Tara (Jun 22, 2008)

I got an Exoterra Terrariam - clearly marked fragile and arrived in good condition. Also got some frozen mices for my Snakies. All good.

I have two more Terrariums arriving tomorrow.

Will let you know how that goes!

Don't know if it makes any odds, but I have to pay for Saturday postage with TNT as I work in the week.

Tara xxx


----------

